# M3OC Podcast audio available now!



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We're now listed in iTunes, Blubrry and should be available in your Tesla via TuneIn !

You can also subscribe here:


__
https://soundcloud.com/
https://play.google.com/music/listen#/ps/Ij2yjftwvzxg7imhickqpb45yfq
https://tunein.com/podcasts/Technology-Podcasts/Tesla-Model-3-Owners-Club-Podcast-p1125888/
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/model-3-owners-club-podcast/id1386543775
Enjoy!


----------



## jvmoore1 (May 20, 2016)

yes! my kids will be happy! my oldest has started listening to Ride the Lightning and has been wanting more Tesla podcasts.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Weird to listen to myself in the car?


----------



## AlexMol (May 16, 2016)

Hi Trevor.
I tried to download the latest episode from SoundCloud but I got a 596Mb wav file. Can you post to SoundCloud in MP3 ?

With Google Play, Itunes or Tunein you need to install an app to be able to download. I would just like to download the file to my phone so I can listen offline.

I had to resort to jdownloader2 and get the audio from the youtube video.


----------

